# Using Penn 950ssm in surf



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I picked up a couple of these to replace some older Penn 209s that I use as boat rods. I'm hoping to use the spinners in surf some later this spring. I normally fish from a kayak when I'm on the beach but I have some family members that also want to go and they will be fishing from the sand. Will the 300 yds of 30 lb I currently have on the reels be adequate? Or should I plan to add some braid to extend capacity. I assume we will be fishing for reds, drum, rays, whatever may bite a reasonably sized bait. We will be in the Crystal Beach area most of the time.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

It prob wouldn't hurt to load the spool w #50 braid first, 30# trilene big game would be an option , it is smaller dia. and at least a true #30.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

use braid backing then top it off with 30 lb mono


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

30lb mono should work and do most of the fish esxcept for big shark or large sting ray. I surf fish with 20-30lbs mono test line. 20lbs line lets me cast further. Just set the drag right.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I agree with 20lb mono for most surf rigs unless you are fishing areas with lots of shell or targeting shark... but if you are casting, 300 yds of 30lb mono is more than enough for general surf fishing... and as long as you don't walk 150 yards out, cast 50 yards and plant your rodholders 50 yards up the beach 30lb mono will catch sharks up to 6' plus all day long


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

I think those reels are an excellent choice for surf fishing.

I fish a Penn 9500ss as a casting rod on the beach, older version of your reels with the same line capacity. I loaded 300 yards of 65# spectra and a top shot of 30# mono. I haven't seen the spectra yet, even when we've short dropped it from the kayak. Probably has 150 yds of mono on top. Will replace the mono 5 times before I change the spectra. 

No problem on any of the fish you mention. In fact you should have a fighting chance of landing most anything until the mono gets cut up, just change it when it does.

Have fun reeling them in!


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Line Capacity for Surf Fishing*

Draper;
The 9500 [w/300yd of 30lb mono] will catch 99% of the stuff you will hang into
in the Texas Surf. I been using reels with that capacity and less for 40+ yrs and
have never "been spooled" in the surf....I did break off a Dolphin once that would
have spooled me...If you are concerned about the capacity....Put 300 yds of spectra
on first; finish off with 30 lb mono topshot...You should be good up to about 6' 
Shark ect...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

I have used Penn's for many years..the US made models. Tough and can take a beating. I have used them in the surf..no problems.
Made in U.S.A.. Penn fishing reels..#1


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks, for all the info. I haven't surf fished, so I don't have a feeling for line capacity one way or another. 1/2 a spool of braid sounds like relatively easy insurance. 

Another question, if I'm taking a group of 4 guys surf fishing, what is a realistic number of rods that can be fished. The group will consist of two experienced fishermen but with no surf fishing experience and two teenagers with little fishing experience. Thanks,


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

A Draper said:


> Thanks, for all the info. I haven't surf fished, so I don't have a feeling for line capacity one way or another. 1/2 a spool of braid sounds like relatively easy insurance.
> 
> Another question, if I'm taking a group of 4 guys surf fishing, what is a realistic number of rods that can be fished. The group will consist of two experienced fishermen but with no surf fishing experience and two teenagers with little fishing experience. Thanks,


======

Prefer three at most but do bring one spare. You may want to bring a medium set (7ft pole with 10-15lbs test line, 1/0 hooks, shrimps) for whiting & sand trout. Space out 30ft o rmore between each person. Put the two inexperiences outsides (left & right) if they don't know how to do long cast. Use "fan" or 45 degree line (left is a short cast, middle is a medium cast, right is a long cast or vice versa) pattern to place your casts/baits. Most of all wear your PFD and wading shoes if you wade out. Don't forget good shade hat. Make sure you have no cut or open wound on your skin (leg). Bring peroxide/alcohol with you to clean the cut immediately. If you haven't read about flesh eating bacteria, do it. Have fun.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

A Draper said:


> Another question, if I'm taking a group of 4 guys surf fishing, what is a realistic number of rods that can be fished.


Most of the experienced surf fishermen I know fish at least four rigs, plus a smaller bait rod. That's per person.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

The annual SurfMasters gathering at the drum hole in Freeport is Saturday morning. Bring your egg beater and fish with us.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

The 9500 is probably the hardest working rig in my arsenal, load that baby to the gill with 65 lb power pro with 50 t0 60 yd topshot 0f 80 lb big game. It will handle any 6+ shark out there, this rig is a little over kill for reds imo, good luck.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the invite TomCat. 

I spent friday night/saturday morning shivering down at POC. I ran down to do some repairs on my camper and pull my boat home for maintenance. I knew the heat was not working in my camper but I planned on stopping at the Motel 6 in Port Lavaca for friday night. As luck would have it the hotel was full. No problem. It might be a little cold but I have a little electric heater. I headed on over to POC. Only to find that my neighbor had unplugged the camper while mowing and forgot to plug it back. The battery had failed. No power and no heat. Thermometer said 36 degrees. I bundled up and crash out anyway since it was already midnight. Next morning, I fixed the heat, replaced the battery and did some other maintenance tiems. Heat felt good. 

Ended up taking the boat to the Jetty's saturday after noon. Got a limit of sheephead and couple redfish on shrimp. I had package of frozen finger mullet and sent several down on larger rods. After sitting several hours on the bottom, they looked the same as when the came out of the package.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Saturday morning was a little cool but it turned into a beautiful day. It was great weather to fish but the Black Drum didn't know it. I had 3 poles out with crab and cut mullet but still got skunked. Nothing at the Drum Hole or MOB.


----------

